# A Sheraton-Style Leg in SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (13 Mar 2010)

I was doodling around trying to learn how to use SketchUp and this fell out. 






It's based on a leg that Philip C. Lowe is doing in the Video Workshop series on FineWoodworking.com.

Would anyone find a tutorial on drawing this thing of interest?


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Mar 2010)

Dave R":2ex13wrh said:


> I was doodling around trying to learn how to use SketchUp



And I was abducted by aliens..


----------



## Philly (13 Mar 2010)

Wow! Yes please, Dave!
Philly


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Mar 2010)

Definitely. Glad to see you round these parts again Dave. 
I haven't looked in this section since you said farewell!

Adam.


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2010)

It's not something I want to make\draw but always interested in your tutorials Dave. Always pick something up. It's remembering that's the trick.


----------



## RobertMP (13 Mar 2010)

Drawing it is interesting but I'd be equally interested to know how you'd make those tapered variable radius flutes on the product too


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks all. I'll work something up that will explain.

Robert, I expect you'll be pleasantly surprised about how easy those tapered reeds are.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Mar 2010)

Dave R":e9k3vzi6 said:


> Would anyone find a tutorial on drawing this thing of interest?



No, no interest here at all. None. Move along please, nothing to see here.

Now then Chris, tell me about those Aliens...
S


----------



## mailee (14 Mar 2010)

Well the bits that rfall out of my Sketchup never look like that! :shock: It would take me about two months to produce something as good as this.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":95h1w1nk said:


> Now then Chris, tell me about those Aliens...
> S



I had to serve a 15 year apprenticeship with this guy..


----------



## John McM (14 Mar 2010)

Yes please. Looking forward to this one. Thanks Dave. You lot are on another planet......


----------



## Chems (14 Mar 2010)

Chris Knight":4wdfyggc said:


> Steve Maskery":4wdfyggc said:
> 
> 
> > Now then Chris, tell me about those Aliens...
> ...



Thats the little guy from Halo. Whats he doing woodworking!


----------



## DaveL (15 Mar 2010)

Chems":6klafhr9 said:


> Thats the little guy from Halo. Whats he doing woodworking!


Everyone needs a hobby 8) :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Mar 2010)

Well, after seeing that fellow is doing woodworking, who cares about my little Sheraton leg? I want to see what he does.

I tried something a little different this time as far a presenting this. I don't know if it works. Hopefully you can get what you need out of it.


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Mar 2010)

Dave,
It's a nice Tutorial - I think it is harder to follow that your regular videos since you describe quite a lot of stuff without the image changing. As you say at the end, it's probably not a beginner's exercise.

I hadn't see the method of hiding a join seam that you described, before.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks Chris. I may have to re do it. I was having some difficulty with the video capture so I went for stills. Then I ended up with way too many stills to post on the blog. If I can get the video thing fixed, I'll reshoot it.

As far as the hidden seam thing goes, did it make sense that the faces abutting the seam line have to be coplanar?


----------



## RobertMP (15 Mar 2010)

I followed the drawing part easy enough which was the main thing. The importing jpegs and setting a scale to them stuff at the beginning needed more effort to follow. it felt like the slideshow had got stuck which broke concentration somewhat


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Mar 2010)

Sorry about that. I'll try to get it redone ASAP.

I deleted the video so no one else has to sit through that.


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Mar 2010)

Dave R":12lakyz7 said:


> As far as the hidden seam thing goes, did it make sense that the faces abutting the seam line have to be coplanar?



Dave, it was quite clear from your explanation and images that this was how it needed to be although an explicit statement to that effect in addition to just mentioning edges might be helpful.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Mar 2010)

Chris, I'll add that explicit instruction. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Mar 2010)

Well, I redid the video. I hope this is a little better.


----------



## RobertMP (16 Mar 2010)

Ignoring the actual drawing of the leg for a moment.... that is a great tutorial on tracing a profile from an imported jpeg. Could be very useful for taking a picture of something you want to make and getting a sketchup model from the picture. Just need to get true views for the pictures.

I used to do the same thing in AutoCad sometimes. Nice to know it is possible in sketchup too.


----------

